# Deuce Traveler's Canterbury Tales OOC Thread



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll change this initial post as my thoughts evolve...

Anyway, this is a bit of an experiment that I plan to run using 3.5e, some suspension of disbelief when it comes to historical events, a number of very short adventures from my personal collection, and The Canterbury Tales by Chaucer.

We'll start with 1st level characters from 3.5e and you can play any race, but with the caveat that you will have the option to consider some races still a human character but with a diverse background.  So you might play an elf, but consider him for character purposes a Briton who happens to be slim, agile, and sees well enough in the dark.  Or you can still play the elf and we'll make it that humans see the character as suspicious, but are not outright hostile.  This is where the suspension of disbelief will come in, so bear with me.

For some reason, the characters are all in Damascus during the year 1386 and will making a two year pilgrimage through Europe and to Canterbury Cathedral.  The leader of the caravan is a rich merchant, and he knows all the trade locations to journey to as he's made this journey several times.  The other characters will have diverse backgrounds and faiths, as the route travelled is a known trade route with more open-minded populations.  Some characters will be religious pilgrims, some diplomats, some traders, some soldiers for hire to defend the long caravan, and so on.  

The adventures will all be chosen from the WOTC website and from Penumbra's En Route series.  Because of the shorts and the caravan journey, we will be able to swap out characters seemlessly as they will have a mobile base of operations.  Therefore, there will not be an overall plot hook.

Anyways, let me know if you like the idea.  All books, classes, and races allowed, but I can shoot anything down if I think it is unbalanced.

Honor system, roll three characters, 4d6 and drop the lowest and reroll 1s, then take the best of the three characters rolled.  125 gp each.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm slightly confused on your character generation method, Deuce.

You want use to do 4d6 reroll 1's drop lowest for each stat three times, and pick the better array?

Do we allocate the attributes in the stats we want, or keep them in the order we rolled them?

Also: I'm not superbly accurate with my historical knowledge, but I figured I could definitely give it a try.  I'm supposing magic is part of our suspension of disbelief?  I figure we could fluff the magic as coincidences, if we wanted.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 2, 2009)

I would very, very much like to play in this.  Chaucer is a favorite author of mine and I've always thought the Canterbury Tales to be particularly funny. 

Do you intend for potential players to give their interpretation of the main characters (The Knight, The Wife of Bath, The Pardoner, The Miller, The Monk, The Summoner, The Host, The Parson, The Squire, The Clerk, The Man of Law, The Manciple, The Merchant, The Shipman, The Physician, The Franklin, The Reeve, The Plowman, The Guildsmen, The Cook, The Yeoman, The Second Nun, and The Nun’s Priest )?  Or did you want us to make "regular" D&D characters who will simply take part in the medieval setting?


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 2, 2009)

I am interested. I did enjoy what I read of the Canterbury Tales, as well as the Ptolus game that you DM'd a few years prior that I mysteriously (and inexcusably) disappeared from. So yes, I am interested.

What I'm feeling is a human male, class yet undetermined, but he's one of the  _assistants_ to a wealthy man making a pilgrimage with his family. I use the term assistant loosely due to the fact that I'm not sure if it'll be more slavish, or errand-boy, or compensated porter. But I imagine him being a bit of a loose-lipped degenerate.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 2, 2009)

I suppose I should note I'm not actually familiar with the tales in question, but am interested in a semi-historical setting as I've gotten the impression will be used.


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 3, 2009)

This sounds facinating... I love Chaucer and it will give me a good excuse to re-read the Canterbury Tales!

I would also like to know if you want us to make characters loosely based on the Tales Characters or not as CanadienneBacon asked...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm also quite interested. Unfortunately, I haven't managed to read the Tales yet, but it certainly sounds like a good inspiration.

I should be able to get a concept going soon, and get things running when the previous questions have been answered.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2009)

Damn you DT. Damn you. You HAD to run another game didn't you.

You know I am in.

4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=16, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=16

4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=17, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=17, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=12

4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=10


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2009)

Charcter A: Stat Roll

Character B: Stat Roll

Character C: Stat Roll

Looks like it maybe C but and be a Human Wizard and if we are suspending belief then he might be an illusionist

I am intereted but have never read the books you mentioned but will after I read the latest Robert Jordan due out very soon. 

HM


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 3, 2009)

Dice Rolls:

First Set:

Second Set

Third Set

I will be taking the 1st set for sure... I think I would probably like to play a skill character of some sort, bard, rogue, ranger... not sure.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 3, 2009)

Theroc, sorry for the confusion.  4d6 six times, drop the lowest die for each stat, and reroll 1s.  Create three arrays, pick the best array, and allocate the scores among the six attributes as you see fit.  Magic can be fluffed to add to the sense of mystery, though I don't want to eliminate magic spells and effects for the sake of realism.  Perhaps a _magic missile_ spell means that the wizard throws a dart from the folds of his sleeve that has the same effect and a fireball is tossed greek fire.  If we can't fluff it, like in the case of a _sleep_ spell, we'll just have the magic spell happen occur and roleplay around it.

CanadienneBacon and Salthorae, I would love it if the players' chose to play some of Chaucer's characters, as they can elude to the tales throughout the adventure.  However, I am equally open to someone making a new character in the same vein.

ethandrew, I can dig it.  Good to see you again.  I enjoyed that Ptolus game.  Too bad it petered out.

Fenris, that's how I roll.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 3, 2009)

Alright.  I also would like to point out my amusement that while DT said "honor system" everyone went and used "Invisiblecastle".  

I'm really tired right now, so I'll start working on a character concept tomorrow.


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 3, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Alright.  I also would like to point out my amusement that while DT said "honor system" everyone went and used "Invisiblecastle".




yeah... well when there's no dice present at your location, you make do


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2009)

I could have used my DICE?! I have not rolled them in so long  and here i missed a chance darns it.

*EDIT: *Might be easier to be a Sorcerer then less spells to worry about and no spellbook so will change stats around alittle if it's ok DT

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 3, 2009)

Okay, I'm thinking I'd like to do a Shadowcaster (from Tome of Magic). If possible, could you take a look at these class "fixes" proposed by the original designer? They give the class a little boost in power. If you don't want to use them, that's okay with me, I just wanted to check.

Anyways, here are my stat sets:
1st: 13, 16, 13, 13, 12, 9.
2nd: 11, 12, 8, 14, 14, 12.
3rd: 8, 11, 16, 13, 11, 14

Blech ... Could I get re-rolls?

I can try working on something, but those sets are just poor... And with stats so low, they nix my Shadowcaster (no fun being ineffective)... Maybe a plain old Fighter or something will be what I go with...


----------



## Theroc (Nov 3, 2009)

Array 1: 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=16, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=14

Array 2: 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=16, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=9, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=9, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=9, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=14

Array 3: 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=7, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=14

X.X  I can't even tell which of those is best... I think the first array is decent.  No negatives, anyway, and one 16.

Edit: Actually, looking more, Array 1 is pretty darn good.  Not amazing, but pretty darn good.

I'm thinking I might try a Binder from ToM, DT, if you don't mind.  It seems a more fitting magic form for Medieval times, rituals and pacts and such.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 3, 2009)

Let's take a look at stats:
Set 1: 12, 14, 10, 14, 12, 9
Set 2: 16, 16, 14, 16, 16, 12
Set 3: 15, 13, 13, 11, 11, 18

So I've got a total Modifier bonus of 5, 15(!), or 8. So I think I'll go with Set 2, still not sure on class, but I'm thinking most likely Rogue.

Edit: After giving some thought, I'd be willing to trade any of my either two Sets. Poppa wants a new pair of shoes!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry.  No taking back rolls.  Not unless all 3 arrays are horrible.  But my games are not as action packed as most and more often than not they have both violent and non-violent solutions.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2009)

Jusst got a copy of The Canterbury Tales, will read soon. I was thinking sorcerer/scientist today i thought a character like Johny Depps in Sleepy Hollow.

He would have a scientific explanation for most of his "spells"  as I wouldn't take anything to crazy, stuff like Comprehend Languages, Expeditious Retreat, and maybe Shocking Grasp for lvl 1 types

But seems alot of casters here maybe will go another route

HM


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2009)

I might want in,

Here are my honor system rolls so I don't forget them.

Set 1 11, 14, 12, 12, 14, 12

Set 2 15, 10, 15, 12, 16, 11

Set 3 16, 8, 10, 16, 16, 15


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 3, 2009)

I want to play the Wife of Bath.  She's a nag.  Maybe I'll make her a cleric of Yondalla.

*Hand Rolls:*
14, 13, 11, 7, 9, 13

15, 13, 11, 14, 14, 13

13, 14, 13, 17, 15, 9


I'm leaning toward the last array, but might take the second array.  I don't think I like the first array at all.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 4, 2009)

Upon further thought, I'm strongly considering a mounted combat-oriented Paladin... Just a few questions to go with it...

Would it be alright to use the "No Spells" variant Paladin in Complete Warrior? And is the Cavalier PrC from the same book okay?

I'm thinking along the lines of a noble warrior who has taken it as his duty to protect pilgrims on the road... Still in the planning stages, though.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 4, 2009)

Dragonwriter, do not let this change your thoughts by any means.

I think I am strongly leaning towards a Knight (thus taking the role of The Knight  ) Though I still have a few other ideas I may pull out (ranger for instance).


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, of course, it depends on your Knight's style of fighting... And the Knight class issues the challenges and forces focus onto them, which would allow my little Paladin to charge by on the warhorse and turn them into a nice baddie-on-a-stick. 

But also, DT said that characters didn't have to be based on the Tales (beneficial for me, as I haven't read through them as of yet... and Wikipedia can only give so much insight).

I was mainly looking for a martial character (to help my poor rolls as much as possible) and Mounted Combat was the style that I really haven't played around with before. And I've never played a Paladin, so I thought I might give it a try.

It's possible I might choose to instead focus on mounted archery (in which case, I'd be interested in the Halfling Outrider PrC from Complete Warrior), but I'm not sure as of yet.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, knights, like paladins, get pretty good at mounted combat, even if they don't try to.

So it would be very cool to see us BOTH out there shish-kabobing bad guys in tandem


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 4, 2009)

Some of their bonus feats can go that way, yeah. I can see the meat-grinder now...


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 4, 2009)

So this means a caster for me  very kool 

I will be playing Professor Reginal Smiley, based on the Cracthet character from Sleepy Hollow.

A scientist/sorcerer I need to look into the 14th century see where they were techno wise should be fun 

HM


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm thinking about a Swashbuckler/Bard/Duelist (if we get high enough in this game)... not an actual Tales character


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 4, 2009)

I still have dice I bought 10 years ago.

CanadienneBacon, I love it.  The nag hero.

HolyMan, The Renaissance was kicking in around then.  Leonardo and his odd machines of war, anyone?  Gunpowder was also beginning to see wider use.  Not so much that the knights were yet endangered, though.


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 4, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> So this means a caster for me  very kool
> 
> I will be playing Professor Reginal Smiley, based on the Cracthet character from Sleepy Hollow.
> 
> ...




Holyman - An interesting look at Medieval "science" can be found in a book called "The Last Sorcerers". It talks about scientific rationale's the eventually lead to the scientific method and it deals with the alchemist of that age right on the cusp between alchemy/sorcerery and science. 

Looks like we already have a couple of Knight characters, but I like the idea of a finesse fighter as I've never played one before... I think I'm going to start with Bard for skill points and multi to Swashbuckler later


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info will nit the library this evening and will google the book now 

HM


----------



## Theroc (Nov 4, 2009)

So, thus far:
Knight?
Paladin?
Wizard/Sorcerer?
Bard/Swashbuckler
Cleric

?

Seems all roles will be filled besides trapfinding.  Though, I don't think traps were quite as common in historical medieval times as they are in dungeons within D&D.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 4, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Anyways, let me know if you like the idea.  All books, classes, and races allowed, but I can shoot anything down if I think it is unbalanced.




Including non WotC ones? I might find something in Atlas' Games' Occult Lore that might work well in 13th century Europe, or maybe something nonmagical like a noble from the Thieves' World Players Manual or even Rokugan (they have a courtier class).


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 4, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Seems all roles will be filled besides trapfinding.




And that's where my character comes in. I'll be playing a human Rogue, an assistant to The Pardoner.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 4, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> And that's where my character comes in. I'll be playing a human Rogue, an assistant to The Pardoner.




Oh, righto-then.  I can play a Binder in good conscience!

Edit: 
Question for Deuce Traveler: How do you plan to deal with the Pact Magic in game?  Will we be roleplaying that aspect out in it's entirely, just rolling a binding check each day, something between them?  I just want to address that in advance, as it's mildly important.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 5, 2009)

Theroc, but we are still using some d20 adventures, so there may be traps.  I like that idea on how to handle the Binder through roleplaying.  It would move the game along easier if we handled it that way, though we can roleplay some of the nastier aspects of the Binder's pact magic and perhaps the Binder follows a pagan or forbidden magic.

Voadam, I would lean towards no non-WOTC books that I myself don't own.  Alas, I do not own the ones you mention.  What can you tell me about them?


----------



## Theroc (Nov 5, 2009)

Right, well, the trapfinder role is covered, so we're good.  

As for the Binding, binding isn't innately evil, but highly misunderstood(much like 'witchcraft' in modern days, so obviously it would be something my character wouldn't readily allow others to see him doing.  But yes, pagan-spirit worship or something would fit well enough.  I'll wiki the tales you mention to get a general feel to better work on a possible working bio.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 5, 2009)

DT, I wanted to know if you would allow the "Spell-Less Paladin Variant" (and Ranger, if I go Mounted Archery) from Complete Warrior? Also, are the Cavalier or Halfling Outrider PrCs okay? I'm debating between mounted lance (Paladin) or archer (Paladin or Ranger).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 5, 2009)

Dragonwriter, yes I would allow those variants and those variants are ok.  They come from the Complete series, correct?

Everyone, I originally thought to start the adventure in the middle east and have a long caravan journey to Canterbury.  The more I think about it, though, the more I think we should just have a long trip through England to keep the setting consistent.  We might have to practice suspension of disbelief in regards to how long the pilgrimage takes or have the start of the journey begin further than Southwark London, but if you don't mind I won't mind.  Humans might be britons or foreign traders, while demi-humans might be of the fay folk, which everyone in England knows exists anyway.  Nothing odd.  Just make sure you carry a charm in your pocket and not cross them.

Also, feel free to post your characters on this thread.  We can keep the character sheets here, or create a rogue's gallery depending on the group's preference.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't mind where we start, as my knowledge of the actual canterbury tales are... well... nonexistent, except that he wrote around the time period you mentioned the story taking place in.  

So, Deuce, for the Binding, can you elaborate on how you want to handle it?  I'll likely begin work on a character sheet shortly.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 5, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Dragonwriter, yes I would allow those variants and those variants are ok.  They come from the Complete series, correct?




Excellent. And yes, the variants and prestige classes I mentioned were in Complete Warrior.

I'm fine with however you want to set it up. And suspension of disbelief is no problem for me.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 5, 2009)

DT, is everyone who expressed interest going to be playing in this, then?  Before I start work on a character sheet in earnest, I'd like to know whether you've accepted my Wife of Bath concept.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 6, 2009)

I think we have a manageable amount of people, so yes everyone is cleared who wants to start creating a character.

Theroc, do you think we can incorporate some kind of fay spirit that only your character can interact with as part of the Binder?  As if he gets his powers with a pagan entity?  Or is that not answering your question?


----------



## Theroc (Nov 6, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I think we have a manageable amount of people, so yes everyone is cleared who wants to start creating a character.
> 
> Theroc, do you think we can incorporate some kind of fay spirit that only your character can interact with as part of the Binder?  As if he gets his powers with a pagan entity?  Or is that not answering your question?




We could probably incorporate such an entity, but that didn't precisely answer my question.  I need to select my spirit to bind each day.  So every day, I'd be performing a ritual.  How did you want to handle the particulars?  An RP of the pact making, along with a roll to determine whether he succeeds or not?  I've no issue with a fey spirit being involved, but if you mean one spirit along, that might get confusing given the number of vestiges I can bind, particular if we get towards later/mid levels.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Theroc, but we are still using some d20 adventures, so there may be traps.  I like that idea on how to handle the Binder through roleplaying.  It would move the game along easier if we handled it that way, though we can roleplay some of the nastier aspects of the Binder's pact magic and perhaps the Binder follows a pagan or forbidden magic.
> 
> Voadam, I would lean towards no non-WOTC books that I myself don't own.  Alas, I do not own the ones you mention.  What can you tell me about them?




Rokugan's Courtier: d6 HD, strong will, 8 skill points, 1/2 BAB. No Armor, simple weapons plus one martial one (usually a show sword to demonstrate he is of the traditionally warrior upper class, even though he does not really every fight). First level they get +4 on charisma checks, a +1 skill bonus if they take skill focus feat, +50 gp/cha bonus to start plus once a year, and a masterwork weapon to start.

Thieves' World Player's Guide Savant: Basically an expert with a bonus skill feat and a few skill powers (noncombat) at higher levels.

TWPG Noble: Basically an aristocrat with more money and favors plus a bard type inspire that only works for class level/2 rounds (min 1).

Occult Lore Astrologer: A wizard type whose prep changes to take advantage of the changing star and planet alignments.

Wheel of Time RPG (by WotC) Noble: I think a bit like a glorified aristocrat with favors he can call in.

WoT Wanderer: A vagabond type character who gets sneak attack very late (I think something like 2d6 at 4th level, none before that). Start off with bonuses on buying or selling illicit goods.

WoT Woodsman: A nonmagical 3.0 ranger variant with favored terrain instead of favored enemy.

Dragonlance Age of Mortals Mariner: A sailor class I want to double check on.

A noble, a scholar, an astrologer, or a sailor might be interesting and fit I'd think. The scholar savant would be woefully inadequate in combat but a concept of taking back Arabic books of translated Greek philosophy and mathematics for a church or noble patron might be an easy concept for starting in Syria and heading to Cantebury.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 6, 2009)

[sblock=Francis - Male Rouge]Francis

Male Human Rogue 1
Alignment: TN
ECL: 1

Abilities:
STR - 16 
DEX - 16
CON - 14
INT - 16 
WIS - 12
CHA - 16

HP: d6 = 8
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +3
EXP: 1/1000

AC: 15 (+ 3 Dex + 2 Leather)
Flat Footed AC: 12
Touch AC: 13

Saves:
Fort: 2
Reflex: 5
Will: 1

BAB/Ranged/Grapple: +3/+3/+3

Weapons:
Rapier +3 1d6+3 18-20x2
Dagger +3 1d4+3 19-20x2 10ft
Sap +3 1d6+3 (Nonlethal) x2
Light Crossbow +3 1d8 19-20x2 30ft

Class Abilities:
Sneak Attack +1d6
Trapfinding

Racial Abilities:
Bonus Feat at 1st Level
Bonus 4 Skill Points at 1st Level
Extra Skill Point at each level


Skills:
Appraise – 7 (4 Ranks + 3 Int)
Bluff – 7 (4 Ranks + 3 Cha)
Forgery – 7 (4 Ranks + 3 Int)
Hide – 7 (4 Ranks + 3 Dex) 
Knowledge Religion – 7 (4 Ranks + 3 Int)
Listen – 5 (4 Ranks + 1 Wis)
Move Silently – 7 (4 Ranks + 3 Dex)
Open Lock – 7 (4 Ranks + 3 Dex)
Search – 7 (4 Ranks + 3 Int)
Sense Motive – 5 (4 Ranks + 1 Wis)
Sleight of Hand – 7 (4 Ranks + 3 Dex)
Tumble – 7 (4 Ranks + 3 Dex)

Feats:
Smatterings
Quick Draw

Languages:
Common
French
Spanish
Latin

Equipment: Cost
Rapier 20gp
Sap 1gp
Dagger 1gp
Leather 10gp
Light Crossbow 35gp

In/On Backpack:
Bedroll 1sp
Waterskin 1gp
Grappling Hook 1gp
Silk Rope (50ft) 10gp
Inkpen and Ink 8gp 1sp
Signet Ring 5gp
Sealing Wax 1gp
Lantern, Hooded 7gp

Total Money: 24gp 8sp

[sblock=Physical Appearance]Francis is well built, tall with a sinewy musculature. He keeps his face cleanly shaved, and his brown hair relatively short. Grouping together in small hair communities, it falls down his neck slightly and fringes over his dark eyes. His jaw is square and set and he is not unattractive in any stretch of the imagination. His dress is unassuming though of fine quality. Unlike his charge, he wears black pants and a high collared shirt with a black vest covering all.

Age: 19
Height: 5’11”
Weight: 165
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown
Skin: Fair[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]When Francis was born, his father was busy fighting and subsequently dying in the crusades. His mother, though, was merely busy dying giving birth; pretty standard stuff really. Like most healthy male babies born as orphans, Francis was given to the church, where he got his name, after St. Francis of Assisi. Sometimes he is called France, sometimes Sissy of Assisi. Either way he hates his name.

As a child, Francis showed a lot of aptitude in a wide array of skills, though he wasn’t too strong with his spirituality, much to the consternation of his peers and the church. Constantly in trouble, and always under a watchful eye, Francis never seemed to mind pushing things a little further. He’d gamble, lie and cheat, rarely stole as he’d rather con 

The church shipped him out as soon as they could, attaching him to a particularly despicable pardoner, essentially being an assistant. The man irritated Francis to no end, his debauchery knowing no bounds, but that’s not what bothered him. The man gave him the creeps; he seemed a letch, though Francis was fairly certain he was a gelding, or, failing that, a mare. Either way, Francis learned it was easier to keep the man drunk than have to deal with his incessant lewdness.

No matter which way you he looked it though, Francis enjoyed his position. It gave him power, let him see the world, meet interesting people and swindle them out of their money, or better yet, bed their daughters. Sin was a wonderful leverage to manipulate.[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]Francis is a me-first type of man, and he certainly enjoys finding pleasure in life. He can seem crass sometimes, yet also coy. At first glance one might just assume him brutish, but it’s clear the man has an education and knows he is smarter than most. Overall he’s pretty friendly, though rough when he needs to be.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 7, 2009)

This is a busy weekend for me.  I will be doing my character sheet this coming week.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 8, 2009)

Theroc, RPing the pact once a day and rolling for success works fine with me.  I understand if there are multiple pagan spirits instead of one.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 8, 2009)

Alrighty.  I don't know how much you want to refluff the Binder's Vestiges, since most are tired to Greyhawk setting lore, IIRC.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 8, 2009)

Keep them the same as much as possible.  There were so many pagan spirits and gods back in history, so the Greyhawk vestiges should only need slight tweeking.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok have worked out the crunch an will be doing personality, apperance, and background after I research 14th century schools and teachers. I will try and find a pic I have one for Hillford and should be ready to go.


```
Name: Professor Reginal Smiley
Class: Sorcerer
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Religion: Agnostic
 
Str: 11 +0      Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 16 +3      BAB: +0         HP: 8 (1d4+1+3*) 
Con: 13 +1      Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: n/a
Int: 14 +2      Speed: 20'      Spell Res: n/a
Wis:  9 -1      Init: +3        Spell Save: 12+ spell lvl
Cha: 14 +2      ACP: -3         Spell Fail: 10%
 
                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +2           +3                     15
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 12
 
                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0    +1          +1
Ref:                       0    +3          +3
Will:                      2    -1          +1
 
Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Knife                     +0      1d3        19-20x2
 
Languages: English, French, Spanish
 
Abilities: bonus feat at 1st lvl
           +4 skill points at 1st level +1 skill point/lvl
           after 1st lvl, spells, spellcasting
           summon familiar(Hillford-Cane Toad), share spells
           empathic link
 
Feats: Proficient with all simple weapons, Armor Proficiency(Light),
       Education(history and science), Alertness*
 
Skill Points: 20       Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                       Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Profession(scientist)         1     -1          +0
Craft(Alchemy)                4     +2          +5
Concentration                 4     +1          +5
Knowledge(history)            4     +2    +1    +7
Knowledge(science)            4     +2    +1    +7
Knowledge(local)              1     +2          +3
Knowledge(nobility&royalty)   1     +2          +3
Knowledge(architure&          1     +2          +3
engineering)
 
Equipment:                    Cost    Weight
Courtier's Outfit             free     0lb
Labcoat(leather armor)        10gp    15lb
Knife(small dagger)            2gp    .5lb
Suitcase(backpack)             2gp     2lb
 -artisan's tools              5gp     5lb
 -candles(3)                   3cp     ---
 -ink(3vials)                 24gp     ---
 -inkpen                       1sp     ---
 -journal(spellbook,blank)    15gp     3lb
 -mirror,small metal          10gp    .5lb
 -paper(4 sheets)             16sp     ---
 -sealing wax                  1gp     1lb
 -sewing needle                5sp     ---
 -matches(10)(tindertwigs)    10gp     ---
 -vials,empty(4)               4gp    .4lb
 -hourglass                   25gp     1lb
 -jerky(trail ration 1day)     5sp     1lb
 -waterskin                    1gp     4lb
Hat Box(basket)                4sp     1lb
 -Hillford (toad familiar)     ---   2.5lb
Specimen Bag(spell component   5gp     2lb
             pouch)
 
Total Weight:38.9lb (medium load)     Money: 12gp 8sp 7cp
 
                      Lgt    Med    Hvy    Lift    Push
Max Weight:           38lb  76lb   115lb  230lb   575lb
 
Spells Known:
   0  level-  Acid Splash, Detect Poison, Resistance, Touch of Fatigue
  1st level-  Comprehend Languages, Shocking Grasp
 
Age: 25
Height: 5-10"
Weight: 160lb
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Brown
Skin: Light(doesn't get much sun)
 
*familiar bonus
```


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm looking to do the first post over the weekend, which should give everyone time to finish up their characters.  Max hit points at first level, roll for each additional level as the party goes up in experience.

Both posted characters need to be checked again for hit points, as it looks like the hit points are off.  Maybe I'm missing something, but I believe the professor break down is off though the total correct (4hp max plus 1hp for Con plus 3 for the familiar, but you have typed 1d4+2+3*) and Francis the rogue should have 8hp, not 9hp (6hp for max and another 2hp for Con).


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2009)

+3* becaue  only get them if the familiar is a mile or less from me 

 I will kep him close

HM


----------



## Theroc (Nov 11, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> +3* becaue  only get them if the familiar is a mile or less from me
> 
> I will kep him close
> 
> HM




I think DT meant you listed the con bonus off in your breakdown, but the total was still correct.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice catch Therocoh an get this while I was surfingthe internet my "new yahoo mesenger" I downloaded this morning told me you had just posted. So no more refreshing??

HM


----------



## Theroc (Nov 11, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Nice catch Therocoh an get this while I was surfingthe internet my "new yahoo mesenger" I downloaded this morning told me you had just posted. So no more refreshing??
> 
> HM




Yahoo can track enworld posts!?  I'm confused.  Can I teach MSN to do this too?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Yahoo can track enworld posts!? I'm confused. Can I teach MSN to do this too?




Don't know about MSNbut ths is great instant respondes WOO!! HOO!!

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 12, 2009)

Okay, finished up my Paladin. History will come shortly.

[sblock=Duncan Reed]
Name: Duncan Reed 
Player: Dragonwriter

Race: Human
Class: Paladin (Spell-less variant, Complete Warrior)
Level: 1
ECL: +0 mod/total 1
XPs: 0 current/1000 next level

Alignment: Lawful Good
=================================== 
Str: 16
Dex: 11
Con: 13
Int: 11
Wis: 8
Cha: 14
=================================== 
HP: 11
AC: 10 (+0 Dex, +0 Size, +0 Armor, +0 Shield)
Init: +0
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +1
Mel: +4
Rng: +1
Fort: +3
Refl: +0
Will: -1
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill Point (*4 at 1st level)

Class: Aura of Good, Detect Evil at-will, Smite Evil 1/day

=================================== 
Feats: Mounted  Combat, Ride-by Attack

=================================== 
Languages: English

=================================== 
Skills 
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Heal +1 (=2-1+0)
Ride +4 (=4+0+0)

Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Handle Animal +4 (=2+2+0)
Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +2 (=2+0+0)
Knowledge (religion) +2 (=2+0+0)
=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: Lance +4 melee (1d8+4, or 1d8+3 mounted, piercing, x3, 10 lbs, 10 GP, reach weapon) or club +4 melee (1d6+3 or +4 2h, bludg, x2, 10 ft. range, 3 lbs, 0 GP)

Armor, Clothes: Leather Armor (+2 AC, DEX +6, 0 ACP, light, 20 lbs), traveler’s outfit

----------------------------------- 
Container: Backpack

Contents: bedroll, trail rations (10 days), waterskin, 5 torches


Container: Belt Pouch

Contents: flint and steel, coinage


----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 0
GP: 9
SP: 9
CP: 5
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-76 lbs.
Medium: 77-153 lbs.
Heavy: 154-230 lbs.
Current: 60 lbs.
===================================
Animals and Companions 

Riding Animal: Light Horse
Name Gaoth	
HD 3d8+6	Hp 19	Init +1	Spd 60	AC 13
Atk hoof -2 melee	Dam 1d4+1
SA	SQ low-light vision, scent	AL TN
Saves:  F: +5/ R: +4/ W: +2
Str 14	Dex 13	Con 15	Int 2	Wis 12	Cha 6
Skills & Feats: Listen +4, Spot +2, Endurance, Run

Packed: Riding Saddle (25 lbs), plus Duncan and all he’s carrying (weight)

Load 
Light: 0-150
Medium: 151-300
Heavy: 301-450
Current: 245
=================================== 
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): 

Duncan is a young man, seemingly around 23 years of age. He stands at just under 6’ in height and is broadly built, weighing around 160 lbs. His hair is of a dirty blond color that is about shoulder length, framing his open, cheerful face. His hands and face are slightly weathered though, the evidence of cold winters outdoors and brief summers hard at work. Nevertheless, his green eyes are customarily sparkling happily within his features, one of which is a slightly smashed nose, and which he will happily tell the reason for it (he stood up for a young serving girl that was being harassed by a drunk, the drunk punched him and busted his nose, swiftly followed by Duncan thumping the drunk and heaving him out the door of the pub).

He wears old and beaten clothing, having endured the road for some time. Plain leather armor protects him while he rides atop a horse that seems a little too small for someone of his size. He keeps a sharpened lance with his horse and a small club at his own belt. His possessions are plain, but functional, and that’s what Duncan cares about the most.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 12, 2009)

Dragonwriter, I like the character thus far.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 12, 2009)

Not quite done, but nearly.

[sblock=Richard Goodlake]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Richard Goodlake
[B]Class:[/B] Knight
[B]Race:[/B] Human 
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LG
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 17 +3 (00p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (00p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 15 (12+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 17 +3 (00p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (00p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (00p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 15 +2 (00p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +3    +1    +X    +X    +X    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +3   +0     +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1   +0     +1
[B]Will:[/B]                       2    +0    +0    +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longsword                    +5     1d8+3         19-20x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Knight’s Challenge (Fighting Challenge +1) 3/day

[B]Feats:[/B] Weapon Focus (Longsword), Shield Specialization (Heavy)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Handle Animal                3    +2        +5
Kn: Nobility                  4    +0          +4
Ride                              4     +1         +5

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Scale Mail                        50 gp
Heavy Steel Shield          20 gp
Longsword                      15 gp

Explorer’s Outfit

[B]Total Weight:[/B]         [B]Money:[/B] 40gp 

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                43    86   130   130   650

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 200lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Gray
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```

*Appearance:* Richard is a young and handsome man. He has a noble bearing and broad shoulders, the epitome of a knight. He carries a shield with the family crest on it, a Swan sinister, and a pike rector, both rampant and facing each over over a blue lake, floating in the lake is a sword. The Swan represents grace and nobility, the pike tenacity, and the sword martial prowess. The lake is symbolic of a large lake on the family's estate.

*Background:* 
Richard was raised for knighthood. A long line of knights has come from the Goodlake family, who have all served King and country faithfully. Richard completed his knights training and went to Damascus on a personal pilgramage of sorts. There he was knighted  by his order, The Knights of The Road, an anicent order of knights protecting pilgrams. The Knights still have a church in Damascus, and were not too involved in the Crusades and often protect Muslim pilgrams on their pilgramages as well and so are more tolerated in Damascus. Richard has accepted to ttravel with the merchant on his way home to England to visit his family before returning to the Road. 
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 13, 2009)

On second thought, I think I am going to take a pass on this game.  I sort of hate to do that, but I seem to have gotten deeply into knitting and holiday craft projects of late, leaving me less time for other interests.  

Terribly sorry to be missing out on this one, but I think I'd rather spend my free time with ye olde knitting needles.  Have fun, you guys!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 13, 2009)

Canadienne, sorry to lose you but I understand time constraints.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm still around, Deuce.  Been thinking about what sorts of spirits this character should primarily consort with, particularly given party makeup.  It would seem I should try to cover healing as soon as possible, and until then... hitting things really hard during combat.  lol.

I'm thinking he's journeying in search of others of his faith, and perhaps a place where the Old Gods still hold greater sway than the Catholic Church, feeling that the 'Magic' of the world is slowly dying.

Anyways, a setting-based question:
The Vestige Haagenti has the special requirement of speaking "Giant" in order to summon/bind her.  What language should I substitute?  Or would 'Giant' be legitimate?  I was thinking perhaps Norse would be a suitable Real World substitute.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2009)

I think Norse would be a good substitute, since I could see giants from Norse legend, though not in others.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 15, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I think Norse would be a good substitute, since I could see giants from Norse legend, though not in others.




The only other one would have been very early Germanic, since they have a very similar religion to the Norse, except I think it was even more morbid.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, I think it's about time I put this up... here is the rogue's gallery:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/268038-canterbury-tales-rogues-gallery.html#post4998432


----------



## Theroc (Nov 16, 2009)

Possibly a weird question, Deuce, but where are we starting?  In Damascus like you originally said, or did you change your mind later?  I believe I recalled you saying something about changing the origin point.

Apologies for the delay.  Been having a bit of decision paralysis deciding which route to take for my 'usual' spirit binding, which somewhat affects gear choices and whatnot.  My character's name is Alwyn Bancroft, if that's needed.  I'm getting close to finished.  Just need to make a few more quick choices and post him up.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 16, 2009)

Alwyn's crunch is ready, bio/detailed description pending the information you gave, and my muse kicking me with a good idea.  If there's any errors in the sheet, let me know so I can correct them.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Alwyn Bancroft
[B]Class:[/B] Binder
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Pantheist Pagan

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1            [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2            [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 10 (1d8+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2            [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1            [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 11 +0            [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3            [B]ACP:[/B] -4         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    12
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +1          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longspear                 +1     1d8+2      20-20x3
Spear(melee)              +1     1d8+2      20-20x3
Spear(Ranged)             +2     1d8+2      20-20x3
Shortspear(melee)         +1     1d6+1      20-20x2
Shortspear(Ranged)        +2     1d6+1      20-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] English, Norse

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
[i]Human:[/i]
Bonus Feat
Bonus 4 skills at level 1
+1 skill point every level

[i]Binder:[/i]
Soul Binding
Soul Binding Check: 1d20+Binder level+Cha modifier
Alwyn's current Bind Check: 1d20+1+3 (1d20+4)

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Improved Binding(Binds as a Binder 2 levels higher than normal)
Ignore Special Requirements(Ignores Special Requirements of binding)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Intimidate                 4    +3          +7
Bluff                      4    +3          +7
Diplomacy                  4    +3          +7
Sense Motive               4    +0          +4

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Longspear                05gp   09lb
Spear(x2)                04gp   12lb
Shortspear(x2)           02gp   06lb
Backpack                 02gp   02lb
Piece of Chalk(X5)       05cp   --lb
Belt Pouch               01gp   .5lb
Jerky & herbs(Rations X2)01gp   02lb
CLW Potion               50gp   --lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]31.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 60gp 08sp 01cp

                           [B]Light   Medium   Heavy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               50   51-100   101-150   150   750

[B]Age:[/B] 24
[B]Height:[/B] 5'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 135lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Forest Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2009)

I am with Theroc that when you have the time DT I could use alittle "world" info to complete my background especially a year we will be playing in so as to know who is alive/around and which scholars are gone.

thanks in advance

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2009)

I am still leaning towards the year being 1386 and starting in Damascus, although the caravan will be mostly comprised of Britons, since that would give me flexibility in the amount time between adventures, the differences of terrain (some seaborned adventures), and some consistency of theme.  If I start at 1388 and in London, the background will be even more consistent with British culture but some suspension of disbelief will be lost in how often adventures occur and whether they are land or water-based.

I'm open to suggestions, and will make an ultimate decision tomorrow after I give the players a chance to comment.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 16, 2009)

I've no problem with Damascus, though I'm slightly unclear of the general area.  I'll simply have to come up with a history that can place my Briton way out there.  I'll also be looking up important events in 1386 to fit.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 16, 2009)

Either way works for me. If we start in London, I'll have an easier time justifying how my character got there. As I've said before, suspension of disbelief is no problem for me.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I am still leaning towards the year being 1386 and starting in Damascus, although the caravan will be mostly comprised of Britons, since that would give me flexibility in the amount time between adventures, the differences of terrain (some seaborned adventures), and some consistency of theme.  If I start at 1388 and in London, the background will be even more consistent with British culture but some suspension of disbelief will be lost in how often adventures occur and whether they are land or water-based.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions, and will make an ultimate decision tomorrow after I give the players a chance to comment.




I've been out sick for a while but if I'm still in contention I'd prefer Damascus. I like the idea of bringing back Greek Philosophy books from Arab states to translate for a Cantebury patron.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2009)

Books of the heathens hmmm sounds good What about the current events along with the starting point Are they historicaly acurte ??

[sblock=P.S.]
How you feeling Voadam, when i was sick it took two weeks to get back to 100% [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow... I just spent an hour long writing an e-mail complete with numerous links, just to watch ENWorld not recognize me, tell me to log in again, and cause me to lose everything.  Which is bulls...

Theroc, your character is good to go.  Voadam, we have yet to fill all PC slots.  

Anyway, I'll type more later.  We'll start in Damascus in 1386, which is a run down and once great city due to suffering from an overthrow of its ruling dynasty and the Black Plague a generation before.  Oh... and it has 14 more years to go before getting smashed by the Mongols, so the atmosphere will definitely be tense.  I'm using wikipedia for a lot of my info, but here is another link I found and recovered for the actual Canterbury Tales: The Canterbury Tales

Do a wiki search for the years 1385 and 1386 for events in the Middle East and Europe.  The Mongols are coming in from the east, and there is unrest due to Ottoman invasions and political infighting in central Europe.  The western Crusaders were kicked out of the Middle East, but there is still significant trade and interaction between the cultures going on.  Also, pagan faiths are still commonplace, but often kept somewhat secret despite the power of Christianity and Islam at the time.

The caravan leader plans to travel from Damascus, then towards the ruins of Antioch as he trades from town to town.  Just west of Antioch, he will charter a large ship or several smaller ones to take the caravan into the Black Sea and into Romania (Transylvania and Moldavia).  Then through Hungary, the Holy Roman Empire, northern France, England, and finally to his home in Canterbury.

The Caravan will have few horses, so it consists mostly of pedestrians, wagons, and mules moving at a fairly slow pace.  The caravan master, Alfred Fayweather, has taken this route three times now for much profit as he brings spices from Persia and India, then trades these for dates, brass and tin from Damascus and the surrounding area, then trades these along the Black Sea for silver before arriving in Hungary and switching these for gems.  He then goes into the Holy Roman Empire where he trades some of this for furs and gold.  Then its off to France where he picks up some art pieces and sells everything he has collected in England for British pounds and a few political favors.


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 18, 2009)

Love the idea of this game, but I've been slammed with RL so I don't want to start one more only to have to drop it soon. 

Thanks for the idea and the gaming opportunity DT and I hope this game flourishes...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 19, 2009)

Hmmm... we've had a couple people drop out, so let's do a roll call.  I'd hate to start a game and realize I have no PCs.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 19, 2009)

Am here and been researching for background:

1360- University of Pavia founded
1365- University of Vienna founded
1368- Great Wall of China started
1362- Canterbury College, Oxford started first warden was Henry Wodhull, left and reappointed in 1367(so is current during game time)

Damascus- named oldest city in the world, can find history over 2,000 yrs B.C.

Avigon Papacy- Pope resides in Avignon and is asked to move back to Rome

hints of the Americas as vikings start to coloinzation of Greenland

Teutonic Knights still on campaign take Alexandria in Egypt (don't know the year off hand)

One sorcerer almost ready to go.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's your friendly Paladin, reporting to protect the silly little pilgrims and merchants.

Still working on his history. I'm thinking basically a young Scotsman who got it into his head that it was his duty to protect people on the road, and before he knew it, he had protected different groups of people all the way to (*insert starting city here*).

That's the basics of it anyway...


----------



## Theroc (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm still here.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 19, 2009)

Still here and the knight is mostly done. Just need to flesh him out a bit.

And know that we are BACK in Damascus, I need to tweak his background a bit. but that isn't too big a deal.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 19, 2009)

Me and my rogue are still here, I even posted him in the RG all neat and tidy (read: I fixed the HP snafu).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok, looks like I'm the only one holding this caravan up then.  I'll be gone to Germany this week, but I figure to still be posting somewhat irregularly.  It should slow us down enough where people can finish up their characters and get the feel for the environment and their fellow party members before the action starts.

I set-up the IC thread here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...y-tales-chapter-1-farmer-cow.html#post5006311


----------



## Theroc (Nov 23, 2009)

I started editing in an appearance/bio, and FF crashed on me.  >.>  I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 26, 2009)

Theroc, I hate it when that happens.

ethandrew, that was a pretty cool first post on the IC thread.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm going to post in the IC first and such, then work on fleshing out Alwyn's brief history.  I'm going avoid having a long and complex backhistory, letting it develop in play more than behind the scenes.  Btw, did we have an RG yet?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is the RG link.. http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/268038-canterbury-tales-rogues-gallery.html


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2009)

Who all are we missing in the IC i know i am one but i wish for the professor to be fashionably late  kind of goes with his absent-mindness

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 2, 2009)

I stopped counting since people were starting to drop out and the thread was languishing a bit.  I figure whoever posts is who we have.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm here DT do you want me to post (I kind of wanted him to be running to catch up as the caravan started you know luggage in hand and all) in the IC or can I wait till you get the cattle moving?

HM


----------



## Theroc (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll post in the next day or so, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 2, 2009)

HolyMan, I understand and I think it will work.  Just think about how you enter the scouting party of PCs vs the caravan of NPCs.

Theroc, no problem.


----------



## Theroc (Dec 6, 2009)

DT: Are we skipping the process of the binding?  Alwyn's prayers are his daily bindings, apologies if I was unclear with that.  Should I just do my binding check and skip the details of the binding?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry, Theroc.  I was so focused on giving HolyMan a post he could work with that I forgot about yours.  Its fixed.  Please check my next post, and I hope it is something you feel you can work with.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry i forgot to subscribe to keep up so I fell be hind on what was going on. Shoukd be good to go from here on out.

HM


----------



## Theroc (Dec 9, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Sorry, Theroc.  I was so focused on giving HolyMan a post he could work with that I forgot about yours.  Its fixed.  Please check my next post, and I hope it is something you feel you can work with.




It was quite alright.  As a note: I suck at riddles hard.  So hopefully me getting them wrong won't be auto-fail on the checks, lol.  Though, some could be a bit interesting if I fail, lol.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 31, 2009)

Am caught up with the IC but my character is no leader so I will wait to see what the others want to do. Finding it a challenge to play a character with a low WIS I normally have always played clerics. 

HM


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 11, 2010)

DT - don't worry about RPing Francis. I've been crazy busy at work and so I haven't been able to devote time to posting. Feel free to NPC him if it behooves the campaign.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 8, 2010)

If the party members don't know what's going on, just take a peek under a few of the last sblocks that I posted for the Professor... primarily this one:

Professor
sblock
You can't tell anything odd about the cow, but the small, grimy men seemed to have just recently eaten some breakfast.  The bag of grain is open and it's obvious upon looking inside that it has been infested with some kind of mushroom.  You have heard of bad mushrooms having a negative effect before and wonder how much they've had and how much has been ingested by the baker and others back at camp.  The baker was acting quite odd, wasn't he?  Yelling of goblins and all that... Oh no...

OOC: A DnD version of this Psilocybin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
/sblock


You are always welcome to cry uncle.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, I understand precisely what the issue is, but I doubt Alwyn would be too familiar, he's used to rituals, not mind altering herbs... so I was waiting for someone else to say something.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 9, 2010)

Please let me know what you would like to see me improve on in regards to this game.  Do you want more action, more magic, more mystery, less of anything, etc.

Are you enjoying the game or are you bored?  Should we continue the oddball, incongruent plot or take a different tack?


----------



## Theroc (Mar 10, 2010)

Honestly, I don't think I had much a problem with the content of the game, my low activity is more my current stressload and the like interfering with my ability to think of worthwhile posts(and sometimes forgetting I need to post.)


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 10, 2010)

I am having fun with this game, not only for content but for the trying to keep things believable (don't know how that will work for Spectral Hand) but finding was to keep it believable has added to the game.

I find the game the right speed for me my 'post load' here is kind of high, so I to try to keep posts worthwhile. And I have to look up medical terms and such LOL. 

I see the game getting better also now that we may have an antagonist?? The Revee Oswald. very kool 

My vote would be to keep everything like it has been, mystery with a little combat. And when we hit higher lvls throw in a more long term quest.

HM


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 16, 2010)

First off, sorry I've been absent the last two weeks. I damaged my eardrum and got a nasty case of Vertigo because of it, but I'm up and at'em again.

I like this game. I think the pace is good. Obviously after the long story posts it's to be expected that it slows down whilst everyone gets around to reading it, but I think the interaction between the scouts is good. We're all vastly different and it's clear we're not of unanimous mindsets.


----------



## Theroc (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't have any direct excuse for my inactivity, except I'm in WAY too many games on Enworld, am hooked into WoW again, and am very stressed from what's going on in RL, and while I enjoy writing, it requires my concentration to keep up with and I dislike doing a halfassed job.  So, as you did before Deuce, if I take too long, feel free to NPC me, though I'll try to keep up.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys.  I just wanted to make sure it was wothwhile.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm fine with how the game is right now. The pace is alright with me, as is content. I wouldn't mind a few more chances for Duncan to spur Gaoth to a charge )), but things are alright now anyway.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2010)

Saw the bump DT but have been waiting on someone else to take charge it isn't the Professor's style. He is probably an inch from the dangerous mist studying it.

BTW who all do we still have on board? Now be a good time to have people vanish in the mist and others to appear. 

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 22, 2010)

That's a good question.  Who here is still in?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2010)

Me 

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm still here and keeping up. I've just gotten a bit sidetracked lately, and the last response kinda confused me and Duncan.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm around, I've been slammed at work lately (which is where I post), but hopefully that should let up soon.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok, so we still have 3 live ones.  I'm opening this thread for recruitment, maybe about 2 or so souls.  We currently have a paladin, rogue, and sorcerer active.  Interested parties can read the first posts of this thread and the playing the game thread for more details.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 27, 2010)

Maybe we should post something in the stickies up above, to get people's attention.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok, I'll give it a go...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 29, 2010)

well, my quick response isn't exactly a promise to post quickly... I have exams this week and next so I'll maybe be able to make a character this weekend between studying periods, what does the party need?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2010)

Putting the notice on the Sticky, got my attention.

I am interested in 3.5e D&D, playing a few games already in other places.  The Canterbury Tales thing has me scratching my head a little though, never read it as an adult and remember zero from school, even if I read it there (way too long ago).  But if it's D&D, I am game.

Right now I am heading into a 5-day weekend so I am limited to evening posts only until I am back to work.  Having only skimmed a little of the OOC thread, I could play a Human Swashbuckler (saw something about someone else thinking of that, but they don't appear to be continuing).  Another option would be a Wood Elf Ranger (planned archer).  I have these two characters on paper already, just need to reroll the stats, double-check skills and equipment and decide new names.

I could get the character ready in 2-3 days maybe and then catch up on the IC situation.

I do play 2 other games on this site, the one in my signature and a second in '[d20 Modern]Department 7' if you want references on my role-playing.

Before I start reading and investing time, what are the posting frequency expectations?  I generally try to post at least once per day.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 30, 2010)

Two more people would be a great help, right DT? We have a rogue, sorcerer, and paladin so a priest of some kind and aother fighter type (swashbuckler) would round us out. But play what you wish.

I think are posting is based on how much we contribute to the IC, DT ususally keeps up dates pretty good.

Welcome GM and perrinmiller (may I call you perrin?) and I hope you join in the fun.

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 30, 2010)

HolyMan has it covered just about.  The only thing I can add is not to be intimidated by a lack of knowledge of the Tales.  I've been using the Tales simply as a background to the story and something to read between chapters.  Of course, I do plan encourage the PCs to make up a Tale themself to share.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks guys.  Call me Perrin or PM, either way.

I have the Swashbuckler ready to go (yeah I don't mess around).  Posting in the Rogues Gallery thread in a few minutes.  I can work on Background maybe later tonight (I am in Japan if you hadn't noticed).

No plan on reading the Tales, but I will take things as they come. 

Just let me know how I can work in on the IC thread and I can post whenever you tell me.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2010)

Alright added a brief background to Borric as well.  Considering the rest of the players are over halfway to level 2 (I did quickly go through the IC thread now), will the new players be allowed to start with some XP (500??) to not fall behind.  At this point in their careers there is a big difference between levels 1 and 2.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 30, 2010)

Ooo new people! How exciting!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 30, 2010)

Any player who makes a strong background in regards to what their character has been doing during the journey (last two chapters) will be rewarded 300xp so that they don't start out too far behind.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2010)

Alright then, my rough background covers the time up to Damascus. I will work on the recent history to gain those bonus XP.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2010)

ethandrew said:


> Ooo new people! How exciting!



It looks like you all celebrated by suddenly moving forward without them. 

I could always fill in the extended background over the next few days without holding up game-play.   How about it DT, can Borric walk out of the mist and join?

If not, I don't mind running one of your NPCs until he does.  Just let me know.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 1, 2010)

I can run an NPC too if you want.


still here making a character


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2010)

DT; I wrote a section on my character sheet for recent history for Borric covering the events during the first encounters of the caravan.  If I need more to gain the XP bonus let me know and I can let my mind continue to work on it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 1, 2010)

I am in Germany right now and will be back Wednesday, so expect an update around then.  I plan to have any character not being controlled by a player disappear into the dream mists and be reunited to his sleeping body.  The dream god is angered by his growing lack of control and pulls new PCs in, so our new players will replace the dormant ones.  This will give some of our other players time to respond.  I do hope Theroc returns since his character background is perfect for this chapter though he might be disenchanted with the game since I kept rolling natural 20s against his character.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 1, 2010)

Perrin, although your background does not mesh with DnD high adventure it does perfectly mesh with the spirit of Chaucer's Cantebury Tales.  300xp and welcome aboard.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2010)

Why thank you, glad you enjoyed it. 

I will delete those attached screenshots then and await the mystic PC swap.


----------



## HolyMan (May 2, 2010)

I hope Theroc returns also (you may want to NPC his character) he is running a monk in my Off to War campaign who is hip deep in a load of trouble.

But sadly according to his profile he hasn't even peaked into EnWorld since he took his break April 6th. He has gotten into about 20+ games this past year. 

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 8, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir, which NPC do you want to take over?  We have Alwyn Bancroft the Binder and Sir Richard Goodlake the Knight still available.  Introducing Borric now..


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 8, 2010)

I'll take Sir Richard, I'd like to try my hand at fighters, I'm usually a ranger or something like that!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 10, 2010)

Gandalf, he is all yours.  Go ahead and jump in.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2010)

Hmmm, no one liked my limerick.  

Took me some time to find it and others.  Hopefully my next one will go over better.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 11, 2010)

I very much enjoyed the limerick as it got a snicker out of me.  I know the old schoolers like Tim Kask and Frank Mentzer also liked a good rhyme.  Supposedly Gary did too.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 11, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Hmmm, no one liked my limerick.
> 
> Took me some time to find it and others.  Hopefully my next one will go over better.




Gave me a good laugh too, just not Duncan. He _is_ a paladin, after all. And to top it off, he's kinda paranoid about this place at the moment.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 11, 2010)

Well thank you, glad it was appreciated.  But let me assure you that Borric is a serious fighter (not really a bard) so he wasn't expecting applause IC.  He usually doesn't get many anyway, only a Skill +3.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 11, 2010)

Being a knight, Sir Richard didn't appreciate it, I did though, at least it made me laugh, so it went over better OOC.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 12, 2010)

From what I gathered the Paladin and the Knight will probably never appreciate them.  But they are more for OOC enjoyment anyway.

The trick will be on how to work them in so they will make the scene amusing without trying so hard that it comes across as disjointed or superficial.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 12, 2010)

Oi! It says ye be recruitin' 'ere mate, tha' right?


----------



## perrinmiller (May 13, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Marching Order: Francis (trapfinding?), The Knight, Duncan, The  Professor, Borric is this correct?



I would say yes, maybe we are waiting for DT?

@Voda: Since there was another character that was dropped without replacement, I think DT will likely say yes.   I'd get a character ready unless you want to take over the recently departed character (A Binder).


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2010)

Still first level characters? Anything in particular I need to know to create the little guy?


----------



## perrinmiller (May 13, 2010)

Yep 1st level.  You can get bonus XP for a good background and story to cover recent events that caused your character to not participate in the first encounters.


----------



## HolyMan (May 13, 2010)

DT is running for congress so posting is slower than average (what is average here lol) Which is good for me I have to look up technical terms cross date them and if they weren't discoveried around the 14th century I need find something similar. Lucky though it seems "Science" was around almost a 100 yrs prior.

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 14, 2010)

Voda, I can certainly take another character.  Sorry for the delay.  I seem to be posting an update averaging about once a week of late.  You can take on the remaining PC who is a binder and was just removed, or start with your own character.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 14, 2010)

I'll try my own. What classes can I take?


----------



## perrinmiller (May 14, 2010)

Looks like SRD classes and Complete Books are okay, no restrictions on classes.  We are all technically human, but you can use the racial profiles to be a slightly different human. The setting is only changing the way we RP the spells/abilities/etc...

So far we have:
Rogue
Knight
Paladin
Sorcerer
Swashbuckler


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 14, 2010)

You need a fighter! A dwarven, I mean, a fighter from the frozen steeps of Denmark, heir of the vikings, who just happened to be with a huge leftover from all the beer he drank.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 14, 2010)

Actually we a pretty melee heavy, a cleric is what we are missing.  Perhaps a hungover vicar.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 15, 2010)

Just no Friar Tuck wanna-be, please.  I don't know if I could handle that.


----------



## HolyMan (May 15, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Actually we a pretty melee heavy, a cleric is what we are missing. Perhaps a hungover vicar.




Is Gandalf going to continue to run the knight I thought he was just doing that till he got his character ready??

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (May 15, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Is Gandalf going to continue to run the knight I thought he was just doing that till he got his character ready??



Not sure, but I got the impression he was just going to run Richard.  He is making a character in my Sunless Citadel game, but he hasn't mention one word about a character idea for here.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 15, 2010)

I'm planning on running the knight. I was planning on making my own character but that took long enough that I moved onto the knight, keeps the party the same, just a different character.


----------



## HolyMan (May 16, 2010)

So we dfo need a healer VV, a hammer in one hand cask over the other shoulder worshipper of the thunder god, 

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 16, 2010)

Something like this?


----------



## HolyMan (May 16, 2010)

Um... close where is the trade mark Horned Helm of Doom?? You know the one that if you see it coming best you be running. 

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 16, 2010)

Well there's the fact that using helmets became completely useless in 3.5, so I think he enjoys the extra wind on his hairless head.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 17, 2010)

```
Name: Krindorf the Red
Class: Cleric
Race: Dwarf (Human ;o) )
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral 
Deity: Gundar 

Str: 18 +4 (  )     Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 12 +1 (  )     BAB: +0         HP: 12 (1d8+4)
Con: 18 +4 (+2)     Grapple: +4     Dmg Red: 0
Int: 11 +0 (  )     Speed: 20'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 16 +3 (  )     Init: +1      Spell Save: 13+SL
Cha: 12 +1 (-2)     ACP: -5         Spell Fail: 0%

               Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +5    +2    +1    +0    +0    +0    18
Touch: 11              Flatfooted: 17

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2     +4          +6
Ref:                       0     +1          +1
Will:                      2     +3          +5

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
Morning Star 		+4     1d8+4      19-20x2
Crossbow                +1     1d8           20x3
Longpear                +4     1d8+4         20x3

Languages: Dwarven, Common

Abilities: 
Cleric: Turn undead, Armor proficiencey (Light, Medium, heavy),Shield proficiencey, weapon proficiencey (simple, ) Arua(none), Spontaneous Spellcasting, Domains, Spellcasting(divine), and Alignment Spells(n/a)
Dwarf: Darkvision, +2 apprise checks related to stones and metal, Stonecunning(+2 search for stonework), Weapon 

familiarity, Stability, +2 saving throws against poison and spells, +1 attack against orcs an goblinoids, +2 cratf 

related to stone, +4 dodge AC bonus vs giants

Domains: War: Weapon focus (Longspear)
Healing: Cast healing spells at +1 caster level. 

Feats: Combat casting.

Skill Points: 8       Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Concentration               4    +4     +4     +12
Heal                        4    +3          +7

Spells:
0: 4/day
1:3/day +1 domain spell
[sblock=Spells]
0-Level Cleric Spells (Orisons)

    * Create Water: Creates 2 gallons/level of pure water.
    * Cure Minor Wounds: Cures 1 point of damage.
    * Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.
    * Detect Poison: Detects poison in one creature or object.
    * Guidance: +1 on one attack roll, saving throw, or skill check.
    * Inflict Minor Wounds: Touch attack, 1 point of damage.
    * Light: Object shines like a torch.
    * Mending: Makes minor repairs on an object.
    * Purify Food and Drink: Purifies 1 cu. ft./level of food or water.
    * Read Magic: Read scrolls and spellbooks.
    * Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws.
    * Virtue: Subject gains 1 temporary hp.

1st-Level Cleric Spells

    * Bane: Enemies take -1 on attack rolls and saves against fear.
    * Bless: Allies gain +1 on attack rolls and saves against fear.
    * Bless Water M: Makes holy water.
    * Cause Fear: One creature of 5 HD or less flees for 1d4 rounds.
    * Command: One subject obeys selected command for 1 round.
    * Comprehend Languages: You understand all spoken and written languages.
    * Cure Light Wounds: Cures 1d8 damage +1/level (max +5).
    * Curse Water M: Makes unholy water.
    * Deathwatch: Reveals how near death subjects within 30 ft. are.
    * Detect Chaos/Evil/Good/Law: Reveals creatures, spells, or objects of selected alignment.
    * Detect Undead: Reveals undead within 60 ft.
    * Divine Favor: You gain +1 per three levels on attack and damage rolls.
    * Doom: One subject takes -2 on attack rolls, saves, and checks.
    * Endure Elements: Exist comfortably in hot or cold environments.
    * Entropic Shield: Ranged attacks against you have 20% miss chance.
    * Hide from Undead: Undead can’t perceive one subject/level.
    * Inflict Light Wounds: Touch deals 1d8 damage +1/level (max +5).
    * Magic Stone: Three stones gain +1 on attack, deal 1d6 +1 damage.
    * Magic Weapon: Weapon gains +1 bonus.
    * Obscuring Mist: Fog surrounds you.
    * Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law: +2 to AC and saves, counter mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders.
    * Remove Fear: Suppresses fear or gives +4 on saves against fear for one subject + one per four levels.
    * Sanctuary: Opponents can’t attack you, and you can’t attack.
    * Shield of Faith: Aura grants +2 or higher deflection bonus.
    * Summon Monster I: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
[/sblock]

Domain spells: 
1: Cure Light Wounds: Cures 1d8+2
1: Magic Weapon:  Weapon gains +1 bonus.


Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Chain mail                150gp
Shield (heavy wood)        7gp  
Longspear                  5gp
Morning star              8gp   3lb
Crosbow                  35gp  2lb
Flint and steel           1gp    -
Backpack                  2gp   2lb 
Sack x4                   4sp   2lb        
Bedroll                   1sp   5lb   
Volts (40)               2gp   6lb
Ration, Trail(1 day)      5sp    1lb   
Travelers Outfit                      
Holy symbol              1gp

                 
Money: 6gp 
                         Weith: 43lb

                       Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push 
Max Weight:           1-53  54-106 107-140 


Age: 65
Height: 1.9 mts
Weight: 120 kg.
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Blond
Skin: withe
```
Appearance: Krindorf is a pleasant view, but all fall a part when he opens his mouth. Mostly drunk all the time, he has the worst humor sense, and has the habit of pointing out the defects of everyone. Krindorf is a big northern man, with lots of hair, but he keeps in shape. His Fire hair is common among his people.

Background: 
Krindorf was risen under catholic standars, although he always had something with the ancient viking's gods, Odin, Thor, Loki, and the rest of the pantheon. Afraid of the repercusions this might have brought, he turned back from those gods. Now his church sent him and a piligrinage to Damascus, but as he travels, he gets progresively more convinced that the christian god is a fake, a false god, Loki under disguise probably! He turnst to workship Odin instead, although he makes it in secrecy, fearing that Loki's servants might catch him and execute him for herecy.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 17, 2010)

Forgot about linking the rolls:
A: Roll Lookup
B: Roll Lookup
C: Roll Lookup

I, of course, stay with C!


----------



## HolyMan (May 18, 2010)

Give your character the once over and:

*Cleric HD is 1d8
*Spell Save is 13+spell level
*Flatfooted AC should be 17
*Abilities:
says Rogue(must be from the sheet you borrowed ), add Arua(none), Spontaneous Spellcasting, Domains, Spellcasting(divine), and Alignment Spells(n/a) these are all abilities and should at least be noted feel free o copy/paste
*Concentration you might want to put (+4) in misc and say +8(+12) at total for combat casting
*And you say that Krindorf is a big northern man but list his height as 4-11" ?? just wanted to get a better ideal about what he looks like 

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 18, 2010)

Yeah I MIGHT have borrowed the sheet from a previous dwarven rouge of mine, heh, I'll edit it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 27, 2010)

Voda, are you done updating your character?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2010)

Yes, I believe so. Check it once more if you want, it's in page 8.


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2010)

*Wham bam dead spider sham!!* 

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2010)

Just Stick it! Stick it real good!  (dum ta dum dum, bwaa  bwaaaa)


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 28, 2010)

I'm just waiting for my IC introduction.


----------



## HolyMan (May 29, 2010)

So are we please bring a flamethrower. 

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2010)

Just in case no one knows, HM is having some internet issues until Jun 18th.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2010)

Great post in the IC, DT I think we are alittle out of are league (as it should feel). So a great job there.

Heads up the Professor will be trying everything he can to help the others but not sure what he can do. So if you wish to control the Professors actions while he dreams go ahead, he will yell warnings and try and swing at the demigod (though that may not work).

To everyone else good luck, 

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 4, 2010)

You guys were somewhat out of your league, but I tried to keep the difficulty to something you could handle.  After all, this was a dying god.  Thanks for the props, HolyMan.

That ends Chapter 3 and Chapter 4 is coming up next and will likely be a city adventure.  I'm happy to take any feedback.  Is this game enjoyable and worth your time so far?  What would you like to see next?

Everyone receives 500XP. You also get an additional 100 XP for post frequency and RPing.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

Woo-Hoo LvL 2 

I am all for the game ecspecially trying to keep the realism. I have some future spells I will try to explain away like the shocking grasp (now 2d6)

Oh and I already leveled up the Professor just need to know how we are handling HP and he will be finished.

Can't wait for the next chapter.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2010)

So good so far, I can't really give an insightful feedback since I've been here for too little. But I like what I've seen so far. So, little big Krindorf has 600 xp? That is nice.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 4, 2010)

I like it thus far. The influx of new players should be interesting, but it's as it should be, seeing as we're a large caravan with a potential corral of players.

Level 2. I'll post an updated Francis shortly, and like HM, need to know how we're handling HP.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm quite pleased as well (the level-up is nice, too). I am quite intrigued by the Varath conundrum.

And I just updated Duncan to level 2. The only thing he is missing now is the HP, to be solved once we know how you want to handle it, DT.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 5, 2010)

Honor system.  Roll your Hit Points at home.  Characters that typically roll d4 for hit points get to reroll 1s, those that depend on d12 reroll 1s, 2s, and 3s.  Everyone else reroll 1s and 2s.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 5, 2010)

GlassEye played an alternate in one of my bigger adventures.  He was a wood collecting camp follower until a player quit and left an opening.  He RPed his camp role when the party was resting in camp and everything...

We should have had someone be a unequipped torch bearer for real fun.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2010)

So... Boriic has 900XP and has to wait for leveling up, eh?

Can I start a friendly scuffle of brawling to earn some cheap XP to level-up with everyone else? {Borric looks around for that runt Krindorf}


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2010)

_Yeah you should better avoid picking one with the big northern guy, I've seen him chop wood with the teeth! _ said one of the travellers to Boric, but it was too late.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2010)

LOL Win or lose he would still get the XP 

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2010)

Exactly, unarmed attacks means no lasting damage either. Win-win


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 5, 2010)

You are going into a city and you are playing adventurers.  If the group wants to do a short tavern brawl adventure, then that's what the group gets.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2010)

Deuce Traveler said:


> You are going into a city and you are playing adventurers.  If the group wants to do a short tavern brawl adventure, then that's what the group gets.



Oops. 
 Wasn't waiting for then.  I posted before I read this.  It's up to Krindorf now.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2010)

Krindorf is all for unjustified violence, but he needs 400 XP. I prefer to sink you with me. Muahahhaa


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2010)

Then are we voting for the tavern brawl then?? If it could net each of you 400XP then you both could lvl up. I'm think that the Professor will do one of those sit back and watch moves and if anyone gets close he hits them over the head with a bottle.

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2010)

Well unless there is a RP bonus of 100XP, a 1 v 1 fight between 2 1st level characters is EL1 and worth 300XP. One fight ain't going to do it for both, but if Krindorf had written a decent background he could have earned the 300 bonus XP that Borric did.  Maybe it is not too late.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey! he has a decent background.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 6, 2010)

I wasn't criticizing.   But, you didn't get the bonus 300XP that I did.  Maybe it was the recent history or something.  Anyway that's between you and DT, not my concern.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 6, 2010)

So I just got 600 XP, was there any other XP gains Richard got that I do not know about or is that it, in which case i need to get 400 XP in that barfight too.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2010)

* Bump * I was waiting on Francis to respond before I post again.

Oh and Gandolf, I am surprised Deuce did not answer, but your character should probably be the same level as the other original players.  I think he started at the same time.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 27, 2010)

Any chance I can bring Alwyn back?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry I was late on responding.  I just got my computer up after it was down for a couple days, too.  Gandalf, Richard did get some XP before.  He wasn't being updated it seems, but he had 675 XP before the last adventure with Spider God and should now be 2nd level.  Please repost Richard's stats and add the XP accordingly.

Theroc, I would be happy to have Alwyn back.  Why don't we say you left the caravan and trailed your companions to the bar.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 29, 2010)

Alrighty, I'll post in the next few days, I have company from out of state at the moment.  Thanks for letting me back in.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 30, 2010)

No problem.  Started you off at the bar.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 2, 2010)

In case you all have not seen the thread I am at school (not presently) and am not on very often, If I post anything, it will be sporadic and one sentence things (except for this)

GM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> In case you all have not seen the thread I am at school (not presently) and am not on very often, If I post anything, it will be sporadic and one sentence things (except for this)
> 
> GM





I don't know it looks like one sentence to me.  But then again my punctuation sucks also. (except for this)

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 16, 2010)

Letting you know I am still around DT, although the Professor is probably lost in thought again.

Also it says we are still in Chapter 3: The Dreaming is that correct? Are we still dreaming?

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 16, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Letting you know I am still around DT, although the Professor is probably lost in thought again.
> 
> Also it says we are still in Chapter 3: The Dreaming is that correct? Are we still dreaming?
> 
> HM




Don't think so, but I think Alwyn could use Kye's help to get rid of this possessing spirit.  Though, dunno if the Fist of the Vigilant One can cross planes to help out.    (Joking, I know Kye's in a different game.)

So, my character is possessed by a drunk gambler.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 16, 2010)

Sounds fun let the blood-letting begin. It is why we came to the tavern after all. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2010)

Bump

HM

_


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry DT but I need to drop some things as RL is kicking up into high gear for some reason, and wish to DM more anyway.

Good luck in the game

HM

_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 4, 2010)

No problem.  Real life has slowed down for me.  I didn't win the election last night, but on the plus side I have free time again.  I will update tomorrow night.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry DT, I have to bow out of this game.  I will be getting busy over the next month and I need to trim back the number of games I am in.  The pace of this game even after you returned isn't enough for me to keep this one.  Thanks for the opportunity though.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 30, 2010)

I understand and I apologize about the interruptions during the last few months.  

Can I get a headcount of who is still in?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm here and posting.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm still around.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm here!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok, I want to do another headcount, then discuss whether to continue.  The only person posting right now is Voda Vosa, and I'd like to have at least 3 players active before moving on.  

I plan to wrap up this part of the storyline and move onto another one since this one died out as I got busy around election time.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 7, 2011)

Concerning headcount, I'm afraid I'm going to pull out of this game, DT. Sorry.

I no longer really know how to play Duncan and have lost the drive for this character. Again, sorry.

Good luck in your other games, and I hope to play with you again.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 7, 2011)

No problem.  I think this game just petered out.  I will likely shut it down.  If I do I will start an XCrawl campaign next.


----------

